# cabbd 2019 Lawn Journal



## cabbd (Mar 21, 2019)

Hi everyone. I'm glad to have found this awesome community of lawn lovers. I've learnt so much reading through many posts, finding links to external sources and just the overall encouragement to take on the lawn care dominance approach.

I'll post some progress on my lawn this season. It's a cold slow start but I'm already seeing some benefits from last falls UREA applications.


----------



## cabbd (Mar 21, 2019)

I had a lot of snow mold this year and I believe it was due to both the early snow I got but also not getting a chance to cut the grass low enough going into the winter. I just got too busy to get the last cut in before the snow came in November.

I have quite a bit of lawn to rake by hand but I was determined to get a good start this spring so lightly raked the lawn, collected all the dead grass and just gave a change for some air and light to get in.

No photos to share on the snow mold but my first cut photo shows some of the yellow areas where the winter damage was evident.


----------



## cabbd (Mar 21, 2019)

I was able to get Prodiamine down end of April at a 4 month protection rate. I may overseed late August so will figure things out based on how things hold up over the summer.

I've put down 2 apps of UREA at 0.25/N in an area where I heavily overseeded last year. I'm attempting to thicken up the section by this early season feeding.

Second mow photo...


----------



## cabbd (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm loving the striper and learning to cut lines straight to pronounce the effect. Took a DIY approach and tailored one I found on YT to work for my needs. 3rd cut is really showing them off.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Looks like it is developing some of its color.
Which DIY method did you use for the striper? There are a couple on YT.


----------



## cabbd (Mar 21, 2019)

I took this one 



 and altered a little.
The 4" PVC pipe filled with sand is a nice heavy roller. Many different ways to attach to the mower. I've seen angle, chains, channel. Lots of options.

Here's what I came up with:


----------

